# What's a good clutch fan to buy for HOT running 66 GTO with 400?



## dgoat8u (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm pretty sure my clutch fan is toast, she's been running HOT, and when i shut it down, i can spin the fan freely no problem. There's a few different kinds, Hayden severe duty $69.00, year-one heavy duty $150.00. Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Try NAPA, I got mine at Ames only cause it was about the same price and I had other items coming and shipping was included with no tax.


----------



## trip65 (Oct 11, 2011)

you should be able to replace the just the clutch. probally save some money. summit has 2 kinds thermal $46.95 & non thermal $35.95.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm running a Hayden HD Thermal on my '65. You don't want to run a non-thermal. Look up the specs for an AC equipped Pontiac in your year and you'll be ok. A discovery I recently made was that the clutch fans built for "newer" cars (emission controlled vehicles 1975 up) are calibrated to engage at higher temps (about 225*) than the original '60's fan clutches. This can be adjusted by moving the thermal spring on the hub CCW and locking it on the tab 180* opposite it's original locking point. There is info about this on the 'net. I have NOT done this on my '65, as it is not running hot and haven't needed to. A good quality thermal clutch with the OE fan will pull plenty of air.


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

I would go with the Hayden. The Year One will likely be a repackaged Hayden anyway.................Or go electric!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

A lot of guys are doing well with the Hayden severe duty fan clutch...see if you can run a 19" 7 blade fan with it. Eric


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

eliminate the fan clutch set up altogether. get a flex-a-lite rigid fan with a 7 or 8000 rpm rating with proper size spacer, and a quality fan shroud. you will get excellent air flow at All rpms. on the highway or stuck in traffic, what a pontiac motor needs..


----------

